
Rick Perry just denied that humans are the main cause of climate change - rbanffy
https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/energy-environment/wp/2017/06/19/trumps-energy-secretary-just-denied-that-man-made-carbon-dioxide-is-the-main-driver-for-climate-change/?utm_term=.bbec5d14e31e
======
Gravityloss
If you're told this by the majority of the media you follow, the majority of
your advisors, the majority of your party members, why wouldn't you?

------
Synaesthesia
It’s not stupidity. It’s obviously calculated.

